# Deep V Hull: pros and cons



## Dave11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Would a 16' deep V hull with a flat carpeted floor and deck be as stable as a comparable 1648 mod v bottom? I know you would gain mobility in rougher water with the deep V, but is that at the cost of stability for fishing? I never considered buying a deep v, but I have come across some nice deep v boats and was wondering how they compare. I guess my real question should be what are the pros and cons

thanks


----------



## Brine (Feb 11, 2010)

Well...I guess it depends on the type of fishing you do. I'll explain from my perspective as primarily a bass fisherman and fish primarily electric only reservoirs. What I want is to be able to stand up and cast my lures overhand or underhand at any angle. That said, having the deck as close to the gunwale of the boat as possible allows me to do this. On a 1648 flat bottom, I could do this and have the boat be (what I would consider) stable. Decking most v-hull boats this way would be much more unstable. The mod V would be somewhere in between, but would be significantly more stable than the v-hull. If you decked the v-hull at the floor, it will certainly be much more stable than if your raise the decks, but you won't get the same mobility that you would from a flat bottom. 

As a bass fisherman (who wants to stand and fish), I think a v hull is not the best choice. If I did a lot of trolling, I think the v-hull would be my choice.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with Brine 100%, I have a Jon, but it would be impossible for me to get on the larger Trout/salmon water lakes in the Adirondacks,( big motor boats in there) thus limiting what I could do, I am on the lookout for a 14ft V , It will allow me to do both, bass and trolling for Trout etc


----------



## damifinowfish (Feb 11, 2010)

As the others have said it all depends on where you are going to use it. I have a deep V 14.5 ft alumacraft and it does very well for me. I use it in open water where I have to deal with the wakes from bigger boats. The extra free board allows me to handle the extra weight of 3 hunters and decoys for duck hunting in bad weather. If my boating area was more inland on reservoirs, on good days I would go with more of a flat bottom.

just my thoughts


----------



## Nussy (Feb 12, 2010)

I think at 16' you shouldn't really have any stability problems unless the boat is really narrow. Another thing to look at is the chine. A square or even reverse chine would be more stable than a rounded chine.


----------



## Brine (Feb 12, 2010)

Nussy said:


> I think at 16' you shouldn't really have any stability problems unless the boat is really narrow.



On a v-hull....you will if it's decked to the gunwale. Been there done that. Not my boat, but someone in my clubs. Way too tippy for my taste.


----------

